# whats your plans for the long weekend?



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

Hiya fishy friends,

just curious what you are all up to this weekend, i have to work saturday, Sunday will be White rock beach day, gonna lie back and just do nothing!! though i may have to expend some energy by getting up to eat and drink, wish i had one of thsoe beer hats!, anyways, whatever you are all up to be safe and somewhat sane.

Cheers


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Me and the gf are heading for a mini vacation today until monday in penticton  the weather report is 41 degrees hopefully I can get rid of this farmers tan I've got going on. 

Oh and I'm going to bring back as many peachees and apricots as I can fit in my car


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Working most of the long weekend, but my summer vacation starts Aug.10th.


----------



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Working most of the long weekend, but my summer vacation starts Aug.10th.


Lucky!! my one doesnt start till October!


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm working on my ponds and getting stuff out for my garage sale.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

sheeeeeeeeeesh, not much watchin my monsters, got some company on sat, daydreaming of a babysitter/nanny, FOR THE KIDS lol haha that sounded bad re reading it

water change night tonight ... heard a rumour of a free ufc this sat.. hoping its fact not fiction... boring ole standard issue weekend..

hoping to smash down a few corona's during the fights but still uncomfirmed


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

working tomorrow. Drinking some beers now. relaxing as much as i can. Cheers


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm going to Harrison Hot Springs on Tuesday/Wednesday with my GF and her family.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

goin to the fire works, my wife has never seen a large fireworks display


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Tonight is water change and some ciders. Tomorrow is paint balling for my cousins stag at Richmond indoor paintball(owned by BCA's Neoh) then BBQ at my house ending at the pub.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Oh i forgot the Agrifair is in town this weekend might go to that Sunday. i will probably end up at the fat pig saloon they got there. you all have a good weekend. Cheers


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Not much going on here, I was planning on going plant shopping after the kids r picked up by their dad for couple of hours but is gonna b real hot so I think I am going to spend then weekend at home, maybe BBQ for myself and the baby and try to stay cool lol


----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

You know you're a true fish geek when you do water changes on a Friday night. I took Thursday and Friday off work so I can get a long five days off. Did my water changes also on Friday. Was my birthday on Thursday celebrated with my Mom and family now we do it again on Saturday with my Dad and family. My parents divorced a year ago at the age of 75. Never thought it would happen especially at their age. Seems to be a common thing now. Going for a couple of long bike rides around town for some exercise and just to enjoy the awesome weather.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Build sumps
Help sliver pickup a couch
Deliver sumps
Boil some liverock
Already cleaned out the garage
Some water changes
Dirt biking
Fix a go cart for my friends kid
Build a custom cube refugium for my mangroves
Do some more wet sanding on my street bike
Take my wife on a date


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

I have some okanagan springs 1516 lager in my fridge, left over hickory smoked pulled pork, heading into the states with the wife shopping tomorrow, gunna check out petsmart they have a 25% off sale so were gunna grab an HOB filter for our 40gal fry tank and then Im going to finish the light hood Im buildkng, and set it all up! 

I will be uploading more pictures to my thread " due to an increasing population"


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

oh and build a tank stand aswell


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

K I can scratch building dumps off, all done just In time to deliver tomorrow


----------



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

Whoa well Sunday will HAVE to take it easy, somehow for Monday, i promised a friend i will join her on the Grouse Grind. I truly do not remember promising this, she must have got me when i was enjoying some bud or when i had a buzz. Its gonna be so brutal as i havent done anything on this level for the last 15 years!!, do they have rest stops on the way up?


----------



## reeferious (Apr 30, 2010)

i do grouse grinds couple times a year one little secret have a positive attitude don't think you're about to get a heart attack in next minute but think what a breeze it'll be to fly back down.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Took Felicia to IPU to see the shark feeding frenzy (they threw in 2 salmon) and picked up a pair of leopard wrasses from Vanuatu and some amano shrimp.

Then went shopping at Korean store and now got to buckle down and work since we have a restaurant dinner for our neighbour's birthday tonight, two bbq parties tomorrow (lunch & dinner) but I have to work so maybe sneak out for just dinner.

Monday, going to Deep Cove for paddleboating and kayaking & bbqing. I have the paddleboat so I have to go apparently, even though I will spend most of my time there working.

Aug.10th can't come fast enough for me.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

going with Anthony Monday and taking his place having fun


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Come on over John. You're welcome to join us. Can we strap my 12' canoe on your bike?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Sorry, my cousin sprained BOTH ankles climbing the Chief in Squamish and had the thrill of being helicoptered to the hospital. So we're postponing the Deep Cove paddleboating excursion for now. 

Wow, everyone must be out enjoying the sun cause its QUIET on the forum today. I think I heard a pin drop.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

So I've realized ( a bit late) that I should have cleaned out the house before cleaning out the garage

I now have a 6'x6' pile of aquarium equipment in my garage


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

So we went to Richmond paint ball for my cousins stag and had hella fun. Gotta try it.Got lots of welts then went out for peelers and ended up at the Cat & Fiddle 'till late.Had a great time. Everyone should try Neoh's paint ball place. It's awesome.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Come on over John. You're welcome to join us. Can we strap my 12' canoe on your bike?


lol Anthony...where there's a will , there's a way :bigsmile:


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Horse show Thurs/Sat/Sun. Monday: nursing my bruises.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Belcarra tomorrow with my 4 kids


----------

